# 2012 February Challenge ( discussion thread )



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

Please post any comments here


----------



## jumps (31 Jan 2012)

not what I was expecting - but it's certainly 'what it say's on the tin'; and challenging in many ways!

are there specific elements the judge will be looking for, or is it a case of 'he will know them when he sees them' - which is fine too.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (31 Jan 2012)

A bit different from what I had imagined, but no less of a challenge.

Now to put the grey matter to work..............

Should be some very interesting entries for this one. Looking forward to seeing them.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

jumps":7jj3p8gd said:


> not what I was expecting - but it's certainly 'what it say's on the tin'; and challenging in many ways!
> 
> are there specific elements the judge will be looking for, or is it a case of 'he will know them when he sees them' - which is fine too.



how you interpret the requirements and how you suspend the ball 
 :wink:


----------



## jumps (31 Jan 2012)

Blister":39cmgtmd said:


> jumps":39cmgtmd said:
> 
> 
> > not what I was expecting - but it's certainly 'what it say's on the tin'; and challenging in many ways!
> ...



a couple on the rules, rather than the interpretion of the requirements then - 

1. all components to be lathe turned - no other woodworking processes off the lathe except glue?
2. drilling on lathe - permitted or counted as piercing?

thank you


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

> no other woodworking processes off the lathe except glue?


 Correct 



> drilling on lathe - permitted or counted as piercing?


 OK no problem with drilling on the lathe , I will amend the R & R 

Thanks


----------



## henton49er (31 Jan 2012)

I do not fully understand the requirements for the February competition.

For example:-

The suspended ball must be a minimum of 50mm and a maximum of 100mm ( 2" - 4" ). Does the ball have to spherical, or can a rugby ball shape (for example) be used?

No restrictions re size or amount of components used in the construction of the means of suspension. Suspension usually means supported from above, not below. Is this what is intended, or do you just mean held off the base?

All components are to be lathe turned and made of wood ... Does this include the means of suspension (i.e. no use of string, twine, cotton, fabric etc to provide suspension)?

Mike.


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

> Does the ball have to spherical, or can a rugby ball shape


 Can be either 



> do you just mean held off the base?


 Yes from above or below 



> All components are to be lathe turned and made of wood ... Does this include the means of suspension (i.e. no use of string, twine, cotton, fabric etc to provide suspension)?


 No string, twine, cotton, fabric , All components are to be lathe turned and made of wood

Thanks


----------



## cambournepete (31 Jan 2012)

Not trying to be awkward here, but does any hole drilled on the lathe have to be in the middle of the item being drilled?
Does it have to be straight into the wood?
With the right jaws on the chuck, and with the headstock at the correct angle I could drill a hole just about anywhere in a piece of wood at just about any angle...


----------



## philb88 (31 Jan 2012)

Hmmm, this could be a puzzler!!

So is my understanding correct, the ball can be held in place (supported) as long as its not the base piece thats supporting it?


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

> the ball can be held in place (supported) as long as its not the base piece thats supporting it?


 Correct , Suspended , elevated , held away from , supported


----------



## philb88 (31 Jan 2012)

Blister":t1rm5p84 said:


> > the ball can be held in place (supported) as long as its not the base piece thats supporting it?
> 
> 
> Correct , Suspended , elevated , held away from , supported



Got it!! Let the planning begin!


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

cambournepete":1zgv1t5e said:


> Not trying to be awkward here, but does any hole drilled on the lathe have to be in the middle of the item being drilled?
> Does it have to be straight into the wood?
> With the right jaws on the chuck, and with the headstock at the correct angle I could drill a hole just about anywhere in a piece of wood at just about any angle...



A further update on drilling 

You will be allowed to drill holes , any size and angle , any amount, as long as it is for construction purposes only and not for decorative features


----------



## Alli (31 Jan 2012)

My head allready hurts. :lol: Great Challenge though. =D>


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

Alli":30gin2rw said:


> My head allready hurts. :lol: Great Challenge though. =D>



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nev (31 Jan 2012)

philb88":37wogg3p said:


> Blister":37wogg3p said:
> 
> 
> > > the ball can be held in place (supported) as long as its not the base piece thats supporting it?
> ...



so if this bowl was a ball this would be ok?





(hope you dont mind me using one of your creations as an example johnny  )


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

so if this bowl was a ball this would be ok?




(hope you dont mind me using one of your creations as an example johnny  )[/quote]



If it were a ball and lifted / elevated / suspended / raised / held aloft and the means of doing so was wood not metal then yes it would be allowed


----------



## henton49er (31 Jan 2012)

Blister":2eepa8vd said:


> If it were a ball and lifted / elevated / suspended / raised / held aloft and the means of doing so was wood not metal then yes it would be allowed



It would also not be allowed to be textured and coloured!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Mike


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

> It would also not be allowed to be textured and coloured!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 Correct :mrgreen:


----------



## Hesh (31 Jan 2012)

I'm with Alli on this one, my head hurts just thinking about it, I had a idea in my head but "oh no" that would be far too easy (and would have been diqualified !!) so back to the drawing board. Really looking forward to this one as it will force me into doing something totally new and different. I can't wait to see what people come up with.

Good Luck everyone.

Steve


----------



## L2wis (31 Jan 2012)

Haha this is a great spec, I've got something in mind... No idea if it 'right' but it should be fun to make!


----------



## Wood spoiler (1 Feb 2012)

I understand what is required.

However, in recent months it has become the pratice to have a judges comment on what he is looking for and how it will be judged. No such comment attaching this month.

It would be helpful to be given guidance eg is it judged on art merits, construction techniques, woods used, purely turning techniques employed, all of or none of the above, etc. ....


----------



## Leo (1 Feb 2012)

Another question on the rulings for Feb., is inside out turning OK. ?? I haven't done any of that for a long time now and would like to have a practice !.

Leo


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

Wood spoiler":edglar2x said:


> I understand what is required.
> 
> However, in recent months it has become the pratice to have a judges comment on what he is looking for and how it will be judged. No such comment attaching this month.
> 
> It would be helpful to be given guidance eg is it judged on art merits, construction techniques, woods used, purely turning techniques employed, all of or none of the above, etc. ....




Hi , I sent a request to Richard on 32st Jan asking for his criteria , I had the following reply at 9am today 

Hi Allen

I think you've got it pretty well covered there. I guess it is worth saying that I will be looking for creativity in meeting the brief, quality of the execution including "roundness" of the ball and quality of finish and appropriate use of the timber.

If I think of anything else I will let you know.

Cheers

Richard


I will now add Richards comments to the Rules and requirements


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

Leo":1v8dkio8 said:


> Another question on the rulings for Feb., is inside out turning OK. ?? I haven't done any of that for a long time now and would like to have a practice !.
> 
> Leo



As Richard will be Judging and part of his requirements are " I will be looking for creativity in meeting the brief " I would say yes its OK as its creative :mrgreen:


----------



## jumps (1 Feb 2012)

would I be right to assume that ball turning jigs are not within the spirit of this challenge?


----------



## nev (1 Feb 2012)

jumps":3f3olx1g said:


> would I be right to assume that ball turning jigs are not within the spirit of this challenge?


i think its like sweets in school - only if youve got enough for everyone!


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

> would I be right to assume that ball turning jigs are not within the spirit of this challenge?




Only you can decide if you feel happy with that one


----------



## steadyeddie (1 Feb 2012)

I take it that "any wood type" means more than one type can be used.

Dave


----------



## philb88 (1 Feb 2012)

I'm guessing that chopping up turned pieces with a saw isn't allowed?

Also is the piece allowed to have a base? As in a square plinth, or must it be self-supporting!

The more i think, the more I'm finding questions!!


----------



## jumps (1 Feb 2012)

philb88":2fc4gp6d said:


> ......, or must it be self-supporting!.......



now that would be impressive, manufacturing some sort of anti-gravity device completely out of wood on a lathe! =D>


----------



## jumps (1 Feb 2012)

nev":h48euey0 said:


> jumps":h48euey0 said:
> 
> 
> > would I be right to assume that ball turning jigs are not within the spirit of this challenge?
> ...



Nev - my assumption was worded in the negative!

Not having turned a ball before (loads of beads but no balls) I tried a spindle gouge, then a skew, and was thinking 'there must be an easier way to do this - and remembered someone's reference to a ball turning jig :idea: I don't have one but I'm sure I could make one! (hammer) 

But then again it's a turning challenge rather than a jig making (or buying) one - hence the assumption


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

steadyeddie":1kvylucl said:


> I take it that "any wood type" means more than one type can be used.
> 
> Dave



Correct :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

philb88":1e7gemt2 said:


> I'm guessing that chopping up turned pieces with a saw isn't allowed?
> 
> Also is the piece allowed to have a base? As in a square plinth, or must it be self-supporting!
> 
> The more i think, the more I'm finding questions!!


All raw materials will be machined at some point PRIOR to going on a lathe 

The challenge requires all components made for your entry to be lathe turned ( no carpentry ) 



> Also is the piece allowed to have a base?


 Yes , lathe turned but the ball must not rest / sit on etc the base , The ball needs to be suspended / elevated / held aloft / etc etc as posted previously :wink:


----------



## boysie39 (1 Feb 2012)

OK ,so I've read all the rules and suggestions and counter suggestions, not wishing to get embroiled in arguments about shape or size I would like to pose two questions.

#1 ) how do you suspend something from underneath :?: :?: :mrgreen: 

#2) how does one sign up for this months challange :?: :?:


----------



## philb88 (1 Feb 2012)

> PRIOR



I see the important part!


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (1 Feb 2012)

boysie39":3lgmu17l said:


> OK ,so I've read all the rules and suggestions and counter suggestions, not wishing to get embroiled in arguments about shape or size I would like to pose two questions.
> 
> #1 ) how do you suspend something from underneath :?: :?: :mrgreen:
> 
> #2) how does one sign up for this months challange :?: :?:




#1) Turn it upside down??? ;-)

#2) Do it through the scoreboard.


----------



## boysie39 (2 Feb 2012)

thanks Gerry, best of luck in the comp.


----------



## duncanh (2 Feb 2012)

Blister":1ceiguf2 said:


> > would I be right to assume that ball turning jigs are not within the spirit of this challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The challenge text doesn't specifically mention them, just that balls will be judged according to roundness. As a ball jig is just another tool for use on the lathe I'd have to say that they're ok, but then I would as I have one  However, it's homemade and the 2 times I've tried to use it have resulted in failure


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Feb 2012)

boysie39":37s94p7p said:


> #2) how does one sign up for this months challange :?:  :?:



Your already signed up. You sign up once as you did for Jan now your name is automatically entered each month. When you sign up its for the year not just that month.

Hope this helps


----------



## philb88 (2 Feb 2012)

Can the ball be drilled? Only a smallish hole!


----------



## Blister (2 Feb 2012)

philb88":3qxq51u6 said:


> Can the ball be drilled? Only a smallish hole!



You are allowed to drill holes , any size and angle , any amount, as long as it is for construction purposes only and not for decorative features


----------



## philb88 (2 Feb 2012)

Just checking the ball was included in this! No more question hopefully!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Feb 2012)

Blister":1g2bxf4v said:


> philb88":1g2bxf4v said:
> 
> 
> > Can the ball be drilled? Only a smallish hole!
> ...



Sorry Mr Blister sir... just want to make sure mine will be judged when it's finished!!!

The any angle bit.... does this mean the ball can be supported from any angle.... back, sides ect or are we limited to suspended from top or bottom?

Right brain bender this one!


----------



## Blister (3 Feb 2012)

> does this mean the ball can be supported from any angle



Yes 

But the ball must not sit on the base it must be off the base / ground :wink:


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Feb 2012)

thank you


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Feb 2012)

I have already started mine :O


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Feb 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":tndq4ni3 said:


> I have already started mine :O



Get you!!!

I hadn't got a clue untill tonight when my partner came up with an idea!


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (9 Feb 2012)

I've started mine too.
Well, I've done a ball. Of sorts!! lol


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2012)

I have started mine too, well I thought about it, does that count ????


----------



## henton49er (9 Feb 2012)

Well, I've done a ball, plus two other bits. One further part is partly complete and there are a number of others which are planned but not started - I just hope I can be ready on time as I have a very busy schedule over the next two weeks.

Mike


----------



## jumps (10 Feb 2012)

I seriously thought I would finish on the 1st .......let's just say I 've found this the most intriguing challenge yet!

Overall I don't think the 'here's a reject' thread are really appropriate - don't get me wrong none of those so far have created issues - but I would like to think that we might have some after the event this time. I can post to that!


----------



## nev (12 Feb 2012)

tada.. my ball is suspended! i have marked ready on the scoreboard, so i guess we no longer need to post here we are ready?



jumps":2xvenfop said:


> ...Overall I don't think the 'here's a reject' thread are really appropriate



going by my own pile of attempts We'd need a bigger page! #-o


----------



## Blister (12 Feb 2012)

Not started my entry yet  

Its too Bl--dy cold


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Feb 2012)

Blister":6z2i7zlr said:


> Not started my entry yet
> 
> Its too Bl--dy cold



I braved the cold to start on my balls as it were. 5 x 4" balls done - none useable due to rotten cavity running hrough the centre of the first 3 i started, one had too much tear out, wood just too powdery, finally made what I thought was a good one only to see it cracking every which way within minutes of finishing it!  

Given up and trudged back indoors for a warm. It will have to keep til next weekend!


----------



## jumps (12 Feb 2012)

Wood spoiler":2yrbxalt said:


> Blister":2yrbxalt said:
> 
> 
> > Not started my entry yet
> ...



ha - the ball was the easy bit........

personally this has been 'the best challenge yet', even if I don't get to the finishing line at the end of the month.

it's encompassed the widest design brief, whilst retaining a clear focal element
it's permitted lot's of things, whilst fundamentally retaining wood as wood via lathe
even the picture requirement has delivered a suble limitation; as i found out with one of my 'attempts'

so, whilst it may be cold in Essex, take warmth from a challenge well delivered Mr Blister =D> =D> =D>


----------



## nev (13 Feb 2012)

jumps":15u7m9sk said:


> ...even the picture requirement has delivered a subtle limitation;



WHATS THAT :shock: ? go back , re-read brief, #-o slap self around head, bang head on door several times and repeat out loud 'READ THE BLOOMIN INSTRUCTIONS' , until missus comes in and asks whats up? then calls you an eejit whilst walking away shaking her head in disappointment!             

yes, I've already assembled mine and i used glue! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) :evil: 
:sign3: :sign3: :sign3:


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Back to the drawing board :mrgreen:


----------



## Wood spoiler (13 Feb 2012)

nev":3umklv6q said:


> jumps":3umklv6q said:
> 
> 
> > ...even the picture requirement has delivered a subtle limitation;
> ...



Dare one ask

Nev - How did the trial run go!? :-({|= :-" :-" :-$


----------



## Leo (13 Feb 2012)

Oh Nev................ #-o and :roll: and :tool: get well soon...........!!!!!!!


----------



## nev (14 Feb 2012)

It may be salvageable :? 
My ball is detachable anyway :shock: , as are a number of the other components, its just two or three that are glued so will attempt to detach them without destroying my lovely creation. Otherwise its the MK 2 and some self flagellation :evil: ](*,)


----------



## tudormaker (14 Feb 2012)

Can I come and play :?: , I think that I have an idea :idea: just hope that I can put it into practice.

Terry


----------



## Blister (14 Feb 2012)

tudormaker":1a561knk said:


> Can I come and play :?: , I think that I have an idea :idea: just hope that I can put it into practice.
> 
> Terry




OK Terry you need to sign up here 

http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/signUp.php

If you have any problems . Just shout :wink:


----------



## jumps (14 Feb 2012)

nev":3l8suz0z said:


> It may be salvageable :?
> My ball is detachable anyway :shock: , as are a number of the other components, its just two or three that are glued so will attempt to detach them without destroying my lovely creation. Otherwise its the MK 2 and some self flagellation :evil: ](*,)



self flagellation is very selfish - you really should consider the needs of your local sadist #-o


----------



## nev (15 Feb 2012)

jumps":dp7971f5 said:


> self flagellation is very selfish - you really should consider the needs of your local sadist #-o



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2012)

> flagellation



Is that when you keep farting all the time :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (15 Feb 2012)

nev":2j409ird said:


> jumps":2j409ird said:
> 
> 
> > ...even the picture requirement has delivered a subtle limitation;
> ...



Nev mate, you might want to re-read them rules cos glue is allowed in the construction. Blister is harsh but not that harsh!!!

Richard


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2012)

> Blister is harsh but not that harsh!!!



O yes he is 

the rules for one and all state 

Please post 3 images of your work / entry

1 showing all elements of you entry prior to assembly / construction
1 showing your entry assembled ( With the ball suspended ( from above or below ) in position
1 showing your assembled entry with the ball not suspended but standing next to the assembly


----------



## Richard Findley (15 Feb 2012)

(homer) Oh, now I see the problem, I mis-understood Nev's problem!! 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## nev (15 Feb 2012)

Blister":2sv54712 said:


> > flagellation
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when you keep farting all the time :lol:



no, I believe thats flattery :wink:
edit: or is that collecting stamps


----------



## boysie39 (17 Feb 2012)

nev":a0e8lf3k said:


> Blister":a0e8lf3k said:
> 
> 
> > > flagellation
> ...



Is it possible you that are in the know :mrgreen: to fart, flagellate ,flatter ,and collect stamps all at the same time :roll: .
This has certently added a new dimension to my balls making. (I always make two of everything) just in case 8)


----------



## Wood spoiler (17 Feb 2012)

boysie39":22elx8mg said:


> This has certently added a new dimension to my balls making. (I always make two of everything) just in case 8)



I bet you keep them in a bag as well!


----------



## boysie39 (17 Feb 2012)

Colin,
At this moment I have Sacks of them and they are growing bigger and smaller by the day .
I have discovered that although I can turn wood almost as good as the rest of the forum I cant think like you fellows .
I am totally at a loss regarding design, if you all sent me your projects I would have no doubt that I could turn them
as good as anyone, but I will not give in, I shall fight on in the true traditions of a bloody eejit :roll: I have the Balls for it :mrgreen: 
Blister deserves credit for this challenge he has me outside me comfort zone :evil: .I wonder it there any others like me.
I intend to post me entry no matter what stage it is at on the day :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeybiter (17 Feb 2012)

At least you've started!


----------



## Hesh (17 Feb 2012)

Eugene, you say that Blister deserves credit for this challenge.........well I have to say that's not quite what I've been thinking :twisted: (hammer) 

Mind you that said I'm just about finished, all I've got to do is turn the Ball :lol: :lol: and this is we differ, I can come up with the ideas I just can't Bl**~y turn them   

Oh well plenty of time left and I need some more firewood.

Good Luck everyone.

Steve


----------



## boysie39 (17 Feb 2012)

Hang in there Steve, You know the old saying,.> It's not the winning that counts It's the taking part..


----------



## Wood spoiler (18 Feb 2012)

I have perfectly formed balls and wanted to tell the world so, but I can't get the scoreboard to let me login to do the necessary  

Plan B - my entry is ready


----------



## Hesh (18 Feb 2012)

Eugene, you are of course right and that's exactly why I entered the challenge this year, family crisis this weekend means no worksop time but I'm off next week so full steam ahead. Hope to have mine done by Wednesday evening.................but watch this space. Only 4-5 completed so far shows people are really having to think about this one.

Steve


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (22 Feb 2012)

Still struggling with this.
A combination of lack of shed time (mental weather) and my brain not switching on (perfectly normal) I have a ball and a bit to attach to it
Nothing to support or suspend it, plenty of ideas how to do it but no way of getting any of them done yet.
Need to rattle of 'something' to get this finished, but not a hope of any shed time today.
It's having a good attempt at taking off in this wind.

Ah, well. Suppose I better go find something else to do................


----------



## boysie39 (22 Feb 2012)

Gerry ,give yourself a kick up the a#@e and get your thinking cap on . :shock: You have the ball rolling I see so your on your way . You could be sent to the gallows if you dont produce something. Keep at it Bhoy :lol: :lol:


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (22 Feb 2012)

Boysie my Bhoy, the thinking cap's been working overtime.
Problem is, so has the West of Scotland weather!! lol

Anyway, much to SWMBO's dismay, I'll be doing some work on bits in the house today & tomorrow then finishinhg them on the lathe on Friday & Saturday.
Just means I'll need to learn how to use the vacuum. hehe :shock:


----------



## L2wis (23 Feb 2012)

I've had to withdraw from this one... Just not got the time this month.

Eager to see all your hard work however!


----------



## jumps (23 Feb 2012)

finally managed to get it up - what a relief 

as said earlier - what a fantastic challenge!!!


----------



## Blister (23 Feb 2012)

18 outstanding 

Come on don't make a balls up down out in . of it :mrgreen: 

Get in the swing of it :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Feb 2012)

Wood spoiler":ot5p91kb said:


> boysie39":ot5p91kb said:
> 
> 
> > This has certently added a new dimension to my balls making. (I always make two of everything) just in case 8)
> ...



As was broadcast by the wonderful "The Goon Show" when they were refering to the faithfull family butler. Mine are being retained by Scrotum, the wrinkled old family retainer :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Edit : - Sorry, but I can't find if my registration, done a couple of daze ago, has told the tail that i is ready wiv me ball jobbie? Double check I suppose :? 

My problem is that by the time I caught up with the wheel the computer was in fashon :?


----------



## boysie39 (23 Feb 2012)

I am lucky that I dont have to turn for a liveing ,if I did I would be in dire straits.
I usually make a bowl or a platter in a day, sometimes I might make a couple of small bowls or tee lights .
Since this Ball challenge started from the 1st of Feb. I have made two small bowls. The rest of the time has been taken up by this hanging ball thing. I have suffered these last few weeks. It's as if :twisted: he was beside me whispering in me ear. If I had detected a French accent it would not have surprised me. :evil: 
It got so bad that I had to ask the Government who were selling off our forrestrys to bring in some money to save the country from bankruptcy to hold on until I was finished making balls just so I wood'nt :roll: run out of timber.
Anyway I'm ready now next problem is pictures .OH Sh#t.


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Feb 2012)

I weel ave you know za Iee have not the accent Francais, but maybe it iss not Iee under suspision? 

Peut-être is a pour bloke with a bad back :shock: :shock:


----------



## philb88 (24 Feb 2012)

Don't think I'm gonna make this one, work seems to be getting in the way! Damn work


----------



## cambournepete (24 Feb 2012)

I'm ready - but forgotten my password on the competition site...
...but my laptop hasn't so I've marked it ready


----------



## tpot (24 Feb 2012)

I am ready and will log onto the scoreboard to say so.

Just reading the rules for photos, what if the ball is required to make the other bits stay together. I can take a photo of everything before construction and I can take a photo of the ball suspended by everything but cannot take a photo with it all put together with the ball next to it.

Doh! Maybe I am not ready.

Andy


----------



## cambournepete (25 Feb 2012)

I reckon if your design needs the ball to stay together you've met the design brief really well and done a good job of suspending the ball.


----------



## Blister (25 Feb 2012)

tpot":3kbigs76 said:


> I am ready and will log onto the scoreboard to say so.
> 
> Just reading the rules for photos, what if the ball is required to make the other bits stay together. I can take a photo of everything before construction and I can take a photo of the ball suspended by everything but cannot take a photo with it all put together with the ball next to it.
> 
> ...




Huummm :-k :-k 

Rules is Rules , will have to see what the judge thinks ( Richard ) 

If everyone else has kept to the Rules then up pops a entry that has not , may cause problems


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Feb 2012)

sorry guys im afraid im out this month 

just haven't had the work shop time 
best of luck to everyone


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (25 Feb 2012)

I'm out too this month guys.

Lack of workshop time, a lot of it from severe weather, and a struggle to get anything that woud work have combined to mean no point for me for Feb.

March will be different. I WILL have something made.


----------

